# New 2010 Outback 282Fe Never Used



## lakings10 (May 3, 2011)

2010 Keystone Outback Fifth Wheel model 282fe. 30 feet in total length. I bought this Fifth Wheel 3 months ago and have never used it, not one time, IT'S NEW!!!! Still smells brand new too. Looking for a class A because we have a small child, and would be easier to travel that way. It has an open living room with 2 big slide-outs and will sleep six no problem. Also comes with a 27'' high def LCD TV. This trailer is fully loaded with all the options. Electric Awning, CD/DVD Player, Outside Speakers, Black Tank Flush, Air Mattress, Electric Front Landing Gear, etc. Trailer only weighs 7300lbs unloaded. Any questions feel free to call. This trailer is in perfect condition, just what you'd expect from brining it home from the dealer. Title in hand!!! Located in Southern California. $25,000 Call 661-341-4045

Specification Description 
Length 30'0" 
Width 8'0" 
Height 12'2" 
Hitch Weight 1,215 lbs 
Dry Weight 7,329 lbs 
Cargo Weight 2,171 lbs 
Fresh Water Capacity 43 gals 
Grey Water Capacity 30 gals 
Black Water Capacity 30 gals 
Furnace BTU 30,000 
Sleeps 6 
Tire Size 225/75R15D 
Slides 2


----------

